# Warning: Attack Pigeons



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

Look at my new sign:

http://www.pixalbums.net/upload/Pigeon/dsc00099.jpg


and don't mess with scooter when he's eating. he guards his food tray with his life------ he sometimes STANDS in it and pecks down at the food as if he's trying to keep other "birds" away lol.

http://www.pixalbums.net/upload/Pigeon/dsc00083.jpg


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Badbird,


Oh!

Very nice sign...

How did you make that?

Handsome Bird too...giving 'that look' allright...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

*Did you find that on ebay?*

I was looking for ladders to buy for our non-flighted birds to climb around on, and an auction for that sign came up. It's too cute. Our late Stewy, and his son Soupy, as well as our non-flighted Puffy are all attack birds. They don't care how big you are, a wing slap and a few good pecks are coming your way! A great sign for us crazy pigeon people  Cool


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a great sign and your Scooter is too precious.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Badbird!

That sign is just too cool!  

Where are you displaying it?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Badbird, great sign. I liked the fact that the bird in the sign looks like your Scooter.

Thanks, Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Badbird,

Wonderful sign you got there, now I know why I feel so safe in some parts of the city, lol.

fp


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

my friend got me that sign, someone made it for him or something.... said he can do that for any pet.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Too funny Badbird!*

The pigeon in your attack sign could have been Squeakers! Looks JUST like him, INCLUDING the green leg band! Yep, that's the "look" all right!

Well, I guess from Scooter's point of view with his food: a pijjie's gotta do what a pijjie's gotta do! LOL


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

on a side note what is a "squeaker" pigeon?


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

a baby pigeon daa lol


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The picture of him "guarding "his food, looks like he is making a statement:"Do NOT mess with Me!"


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

badbird said:


> on a side note what is a "squeaker" pigeon?


Babies and young pigeons make a sound that is like a squeak.....it's unmistakable when you hear it.....you won't forget it. That's why they
get the name squeaker. It's a sound they will make at feeding time and later when they get excited in general.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

My favorite age. They run to you and throw their wing around your hand, or if you smooch them, they'll stick their beak in your ear, nose, mouth etc. 

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Babies and young pigeons make a sound that is like a squeak.....it's unmistakable when you hear it.....you won't forget it. That's why they
> get the name squeaker. It's a sound they will make at feeding time and later when they get excited in general.
> 
> fp


When I found Squeaks, I was told that he was a squeaker. Due to his attitude, I named him *MR.* Squeaks (I kept remembering Sidney Poitier in the movie "Heat of the Night," saying "They call me MISTER Tibbs!").

Until his adult male "chortle," he went through a "croaker" stage. He really sounded sooooo funny!


----------

